# Hot Import Daze - San Diego, CA July 10th



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone was going to this??? I am....I am flying up from good ole Albuquerque, NM. I would definetly like to meet some of you all from from the boards, so if your going....lets meet up or something!!

Hope to hear from you!

Cisco C.
'04 Spec V
Albuquerque, New Mexico


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I want to go. Nothing like cool cars and slutty bishes to get me goin...


----------



## SKEEBODET (Dec 13, 2003)

WHERE IS IT GOING TO BE? I WANNA SEE SOME GOOD LOOKING HEADLIGHTS....

'97 NISSAN LUCINO GA16DET http://members.cardomain.com/discopotato200sx


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

It is at Qualcomm Stadium. E-mail me and maybe we could hook up, anyone that is going.

Cisco C.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I will be there showing my stuff.


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

sweet, email me so I can get with you and check it out!!!!!! I am going by myself since a friend of mine could not make it. Would be nice to meet fellow nissanites!!!!!

Cisco C.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I might just go if I'm feeling bored


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

damn, is nobody else going????????

Mr. Sentra, e-mail me so I can check out your ride there.


----------



## J5ive (Oct 10, 2003)

cysco00 said:


> damn, is nobody else going????????
> 
> Mr. Sentra, e-mail me so I can check out your ride there.


I'll be out there the day after...


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll be there.


----------



## fairladyzca (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey Guys:

Noobie here. Never posted on this site before - just wanted to say hey and that I'll be at the Hot Import Daze Show both showing and walking around.

By the way, I'll be wearing a Polk MOMO Team Shirt with many of my sponsors badges on the shirt. If you recognize this at the show, come up to me and say hey... we'll chat a bit and talk mad crazy about cars!

:fluffy: Take care y'll and see you at the show!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Awesome! Nice to be sponsored!!  Can't wait to meet up with everyone at the show! If you haven't seen my ride, just check out my website and say hello as I'm cleaning the hell out of my ride!


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Ry's coverage: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=162231


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Super coverage Ry! Nice job.


----------



## J5ive (Oct 10, 2003)

I noticed that you got one picture of Squad One.. You should've taken one of my brothers 1.8T Civic...


----------

